

Show HN: Teller — Programmatically send OS X notifications in Ruby. - colbyaley
https://github.com/ColbyAley/Teller

======
rurounijones
What is the advantage of this over just using terminal-notifier?

~~~
colbyaley
No need to use backticks, so you can implement it into your app without hating
yourself.

------
minimaxir
Isn't this just the parent repo with a non-stupid name?

~~~
colbyaley
Yes. I helped create the original gem (proof:
[https://rubygems.org/gems/bitch](https://rubygems.org/gems/bitch)), and
wanted to see whether or not it did better on HN with a different name.

~~~
sebkomianos
You have my upvote - I would have voted for bitch too, had I seen the
submission.

